# Wow it was a cold morning, but productive



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I talked Oxbeast in to going fishing with me this morning especially since yesterday he dragged me out in to the bay with 5' swells. Anyhow, after piling on 5 layers a clothes we headed to blackwater to hunt for anything that would bite. I figured the trout and striper bite might be good with some tide movement finally and cold temps. We got to our first spot and after a few casts landed a 21" trout. After a few minutes I noticed some movement on top and started working my subsurface jerk rapala. A monster trout surfaced, following my lure to my yak. It took one swing at it and missed. I cast a few more times and "bam" hook up. I landed and she was big and fat. But before I could measure her and release her, she dove back in. Oh well, I was going to release her anyhow. Ox and I fished the spot a little longer with no luck, so we moved. At the next spot, we landed a few more upper slot trout. We started to get pretty cold so we did some trolling and found a couple more good size ones. We headed to our last spot and the wind starting to kick up. We were both gettin cold at this time so Oscar started to head back to the launch. I fished for another 15 minutes or so and then I get nailed by a 23" fat beauty. Overall great time for a few hours of fishing. The trout seemed to be near the surface and mid water column early. The last trout caught was on the bottom, slow trolling with a green paddle tail grub. Oh yeah, I did notice there was only one boat fishing the area so I am glad to know there was at least one other person as nuts as us to be fishing in these tempertures. Thanks ox for hanging in there with me.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll give you credit. Nice catch and report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fat one there


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That makes me hungry, nice fish!


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! You are nuts!! I looked at the water as we were heading to church and thought it must be Reeeeally Ccccold out there fishing. Didn't see anyone. 

Nice Fish- well deserved.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol lol the water was all ours haha I couldn't feel my feet for a long time after the trip lol


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Dat cold fish trip was very productive. Congrats and nice size fish. You sound like you have some very good trout holes to go to regularly.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice job guys! You earned those fish. Great catch.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job guys way to make the best of a nasty day I'm looking forward to getting back at it fri


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a nice trip. I was going to go but woke up and just decided to go back to bed since it was so cold.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job fellas, wish i coulda made it out with yall, Nice speck!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, that is some hard core fishing. You earned those........


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

That's one nice fish. Its good to see other anglers braving the weather. I was out Friday night in the rain, but it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The best part about it being that cold is no need to bring ice for the drinks or the fish!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> The best part about it being that cold is no need to bring ice for the drinks or the fish!



Ha ha. Yes


----------

